# Elasti Prints on Bella 8800 & 6405



## Exit51Designs (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello I am pretty much a newbie with plastisol transfers ( I have done a lot of rhinestones, etc)
Question is I am ordering transfers from transfer express and I thought elasti prints were the way to go with these triblend and poly/viscose type of Bella shirts. But the transfer express rep said it "might work but it is not made for that". Anyone have success with this transfer on this type of shirt? I know these shirts (especially charcoal heather that I am using ) will scorch easily, so elasti print is what I thought would work best because of the 300 temp requirement. 
Since these are very popular shirts, I am hoping somebody has had experience with this and can let me know. I really wanted to put this order in today. If not I guess I am doing some sample pressing. 
Thanks in advance for any help and tips!

Patty


----------

